# 195/45/17 On 7" Wheel



## itsalexlaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Are 195/45/17 acceptable to run on a stock 7" wheel?

Car is a MK4 Jetta running stock Longbeaches, I'd like to go lower but the 225/45's rub right now on turns. Would the 195/45's give me the proper "stretch" I need to be able to be lower without looking rediculous? I was not able to find any pictures of said specs:thumbdown:

I've used This  to see what it looks like and it seems fine to me? 
Thanks in Advance! ic:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

On a MK4 that's a little ridiculous. Stick with a 215/40 or 205/45.. 

But since you asked, here is a 195/45/17 on a 7" wide wheel:
http://tyrestretch.com/7_195_45_R17/


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

That's not a stretch at all.

As long as you are low enough and have the wheels spaced out, it will look fine :beer:


----------



## itsalexlaw (Aug 28, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> On a MK4 that's a little ridiculous. Stick with a 215/40 or 205/45..
> 
> But since you asked, here is a 195/45/17 on a 7" wide wheel:
> http://tyrestretch.com/7_195_45_R17/


 Thanks I saw that picture but the angle kind of sucks to really tell.



AWhiteRabbit said:


> That's not a stretch at all.
> 
> As long as you are low enough and have the wheels spaced out, it will look fine :beer:


:thumbup:

Rubbing fenders while turning :thumbdown:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> That's not a stretch at all.


It's not the stretching, it's the tiny sidewall on a big vehicle. That setup wouldn't look bad at all on a MK2/3 but on a MK4, well, I'd prefer something else. You pretty much have to be on bags and drive it painfully low for there not to be a large amount of wheel gap.



Too much wheel gap:


----------

